# Moving after retirement



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone here from Dover Tn or surrounding area? My fathers family came from there and my husband and I are thinking of moving to the area after retirement. Im wanting to know the good and bad about the area.thanks


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Where are you now?

How do you define "good" (e.g. taxes, climate, etc.), and bad (e.g. culture, services, etc.)?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I loved east Tennessee


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

HDRider We currently live in west central Illinois. Looking for general information on best area to live, what to stay away from, what is there to do in the area,etc. We are planing a trip to the area next summer and just wanted to get peoples opinions


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MELQ said:


> HDRider We currently live in west central Illinois. Looking for general information on best area to live, what to stay away from, what is there to do in the area,etc. We are planing a trip to the area next summer and just wanted to get peoples opinions


I used to live in Quincy.

I have to think you would love that area in TN.

Can't get a good comparison of cost of living.
https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-livi...tes&city1=Springfield,+IL&city2=Nashville,+TN


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Vs Illinois?
Property taxes are lower.
Schools are hit and miss (very hit and miss)
Social values tend to be more conservative
Gun laws are better
Px and groceries are taxed
Sales tax is fairly high
Rural areas can be very poor
Lots of people from out of state are pouring in. That can be a positive or a negative depending on ypov

Off the top of my head


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Great fishing, nice camping areas. Land Between The Lakes.

Jeff


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

This may not apply to your situation but when moving to what will be a less expensive area for retirement you do have to factor in the actual moving costs. If it is a light move (getting rid of just about everything) it may only impact your financial situation for a short time but if it is big move it could cut into your savings from the move for a number of years thus not making it cheaper right away. We have been saving in a separate account for a move and this is separate from what will be our retirement income and expenses from a less expensive area.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Take only the necessities...


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks for all the info


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Just to add... 
Dover TN is a pretty area. I've stopped there a few times on my way to LBL. If you live there, your biggest city would be Clarksville, TN; but you'll have Paris, TN and Murray, KY also. If you're in need of a hospital, like for major surgery, I'd say go to Nashville, TN. imo.

edited: to add a missed word


----------

